# .22 revolver for sale



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Brand new Plinkerton .22 revolver for sale. I got it for Christmas and don't plan on using it. It was bought from Cabelas for $250.00. (I can't take it back) FOR SALE $225.00 OBO. 

Call or text, I don't check the website much. 801-512-9201 -Blake


----------

